# classical composer you find boring



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had a symphony of Benjamin Britten i gave it to my dad, i did find Britten boring no offense to Britten fan , but i did find him standard , music made by the rule very orthodox ..

Not bad but not great either..

Ockay am i too harsh or is someone gonna says: your out of my mind and Britten was one of the greatest.Maybe i will get hell for bashing Britten.. but anyway at least im honest about it.

Anyone here dosen like Britten ? i did not hate? i dosen hate him i only find is symphony well
easy lisening not challenging enought for my taste.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your comments about Britten are reasonable, cogent, and well-taken. Totally wrong of course... 

Maybe try the Cello Symphony -- not too middle-of-the-road!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He hasn't clicked with me, either. Someone borrowed my War Requiem recording, and it didn't bother me that he didn't return it. I guess I need to work on that.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> I had a symphony of Benjamin Britten i gave it to my dad, i did find Britten boring no offense to Britten fan , but i did find him standard , music made by the rule very orthodox ..
> 
> Not bad but not great either..
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if you're referring to the "Spring," or "Simple," symphonies, but in the case of the latter you have to keep in mind that BB was being ironic to use a modern idiom. I can't say this composer comes even in my top ten, but there are some works which are on the Everest of great creations.

You also have to remember that Britten wasn't only a composer, but a fine pianist, and furthermore an inspirational conductor. Britten's recordings rank in the best, even today, especially those of Mozart whom Britten had a great affection and believe was his favourite. On top of all this he was also responsible for co-founding a famous music festival, so a very busy fellow.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I had a symphony of Benjamin Britten


So, is that 'it'? One symphony is not to your liking, therefore a well-regarded and diverse composer is tossed into the rubbish bin? Doesn't 'de profundis' mean '*out* of the depths' not 'into' them?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

There is nothing "wrong" with finding Britten, or any composer, boring. You can ask "why" and accept or reject the answer (which won't be easy to discover). My two cents.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sometimes I find a composer boring and then suddenly it clicks. Frank Bridge is one who never quite has. Many others too. Britten is just okay, neither great nor entirely boring for me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

You did not find Britten boring. You found one piece of music boring.

Standard? Made by the rule? Orthodox? Not the Britten I know. I'm not a big fan, but I've never doubted his individuality.

You need to listen to more Britten. Get back to us.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Where do I begin? Vivaldi, Bach played on piano, D. Scarlatti except for around 25 keyboard sonatas), Schubert, Liszt, Bruckner (except for Symphonies 7 and 8), Debussy (except for L'isle joyeuse). Verdi's early operas.

Boring to me anyway. :tiphat:

Oh well. They can't all be like Berlioz' Les Troyens.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I think you know mine


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I think MacDowell is boring.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

At one time I thought J.S. Bach was boring because when growing up I was exposed to romantic interpretations of his music-full orchestra Brandenburgs with lots of string vibrato, piano performances with lots of pedal, choral works with huge choruses and modern orchestras with vibrato-laden vocal soloists, oboists and strings.

Now, Bach is my favorite composer thanks to alert, more sensitive HIP: wonderful harpsichord performances by Gustav Leonhardt, Trevor Pinnock and Pierre Hantaï; great choral performances by John Eliot Gardiner's forces, etc.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Dittersdorf and Stamitz and most of those proto-classical symphonies. There's only so many Mannheim Rockets and IV-V-I chord progressions a man can take.
Having said that - I was playing cello in the school orchestra when I last heard them. Chugging along on the same 3 or 4 notes. 
I could be doing them a disservice.

I don't generally get bored. Only when I have to pretend to look busy on a quiet day at work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I find Rameau boring.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I went recently to a concert which program was contemporary chinese music. I went there with great expectations because I love the chinese peaces that I knew, specially for Lang Lang' s recordings. Well, that was the worst concert in my whole life. I don't even remember the name of the composers, but that music was ABSOLUTELY BORING...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Handel in his operas OTHER THAN Giulio Cesare and Semele. Dullsville.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I had a symphony of Benjamin Britten i gave it to my dad, i did find Britten boring no offense to Britten fan , but i did find him standard , music made by the rule very orthodox ..
> 
> Not bad but not great either..
> 
> ...


Britten wrote a lot of atonal music. His operas were in the modern style at the time.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Britten wrote a lot of atonal music. His operas were in the modern style at the time.


I know Britten wrote some atonal music but not much. Maybe you could point me to some atonal music by Britten?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I listened to *The Complete Secular Songs of Dufay,* and I found it to be "boring" in a certain way, in that the harmonic language was somewhat predictable; but I didn't let that stop me! I started listening for more tiny details, dissonances, quirks; and before you know it, I had forgotten all about the "boring" aspects.

"Boring" is in your own awareness, and in how you hear something, not in the music itself.

...But I do make exceptions.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bruckner. There is no nice way to say why, so I won't.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

dgee said:


> I know Britten wrote some atonal music but not much. Maybe you could point me to some atonal music by Britten?


This is kind of "modern" for Britten; at least, modern enough that Segovia, whom it was written for, rejected it.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

EdwardBast said:


> Bruckner. There is no nice way to say why, so I won't.


I know exactly what you mean, EdwardBast! I listened to Bruckner 7/Celibidache, and it wasn't until disc 2 (Scherzo) that *anything at all* happened!

Maybe in this case, the boring is "in the music." I mean, it was a magnificent experience, that orchestra, those chords, that sumptuous harmony, but after 45 minutes, I had to ask....

"Where's the Beef?" :lol:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Celibidache


Maybe that was the problem...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I find Canteloube boring.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> This is kind of "modern" for Britten; at least, modern enough that Segovia, whom it was written for, rejected it.


I dunno - sounds like post-atonal tonality to me (good term huh - saw it recently and really liked it). Something like Death in Venice where there is some serialism might have been a good answer - but I'm sure ArtMusic has some more instances that I've never heard of


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Shostakovich of Symphonies 8 and 10 and Cello Concerto No. 2.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The Shostakovich of Symphonies 8 and 10 and Cello Concerto No. 2.


Scuse me for sayin' so, podner, but that's mighty peeculier!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Since I fail to see the "point" Roussel tries to make, I become bored listening to him


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Scuse me for sayin' so, podner, but that's mighty peeculier!


Not if you're me!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *millionrainbows*
> 
> Celibidache





Der Leiermann said:


> Maybe that was the problem...


Maybe that's the solution!!!

_Celibidache/Zen/Boring/Patterns in the Sand/Time Slows...w_hy didn't I realize all this before?

Of course! *Celibidache!* Now, I'll go back and listen again, only this time I will be thinking "zen" instead of "boring"!

John Cage would be so proud!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

hpowders said:


> The Shostakovich of Symphonies 8 and 10 and Cello Concerto No. 2.





KenOC said:


> Scuse me for sayin' so, podner, but that's mighty peeculier!


One man's "boring" is another man's zen...maybe it has something to do with those winters in Russia, the cold wind biting, the relentless snow, the interminable grey days...I gotta get that Kondrashin version...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Vasks said:


> Since I fail to see the "point" Roussel tries to make, I become bored listening to him


What is the point that anyone makes? A piece of music isn't an essay.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

dgee said:


> I know Britten wrote some atonal music but not much. Maybe you could point me to some atonal music by Britten?


"Oh my black soul" in the Donne settings.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Vasks said:


> Since I fail to see the "point" Roussel tries to make, I become bored listening to him


You gotta listen to it in a beach lounger, the Monte Carlo Philharmonic version, with a tropical drink in your hand. Then, you will understand. This is an "inebriated" zen...









_*Not Roussel, but such an orchestra does exist*_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Classsical composer?

Haydn
Mozart
Schubert

Mostly the symphonies and concertos.
But classical era is my handicap.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Vasks said:


> Since I fail to see the "point" Roussel tries to make, I become bored listening to him





GreenMamba said:


> What is the point that anyone makes? A piece of music isn't an essay.


So true, GreenMamba. As Philip Glass and James T. Kirk once said, "Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, life is but a dream."

And as Mr. Spock answered, "Completely illogical."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Classsical composer?
> 
> Haydn
> Mozart
> ...


You gotta get into that "classical zen" thing.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Not if you're me!


I'm listening to Shosty 8/Kondrashin on Youtube right now, and it's interesting. I can see how these kinds of endlessly convoluting harmonic progressions might become tedious after 2 hours, but you've got to realize, these people had given up all hope, all ambition. Stalin, long lines at the grocery store for 2-day old bread...

So, it's like a Schoepenhauerian version of zen, with none of the hope. Just sitting there, hungry, cold, and scared...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> You gotta get into that "classical zen" thing.


"Nothing interesting to the modern ear is what I want."


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> What is the point that anyone makes? A piece of music isn't an essay.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lamont Young's* music is a prime candidate for "boring," because a lot of his pieces are just one note sustained. Even in that, you're supposed to be listening to overtones and stuff. If boring means "predictable," almost any music is eligible.

Maybe "boring" is in the listener; a jaded ennui that sets in after too much listening, too much easy accessibility to music, too many available recordings; a spoiled, bored decadence.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How the heck could I leave out the most boring composer of all, Christoph Glück? Sorry about that!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

This is my first reaction at hearing a piece by Philip Glass: "Haven't I heard that before?"

Some of his music is good, I'll grant you. Much of it sounds almost exactly alike to me. Apparently, he was obsessed with the "eighth quarter, eighth eighth quarter" rhythm and had to put it into every single piece that he wrote.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I find Bruckner pretty boring. I quite enjoy his themes and melodies, but overall I find his symphonies quite boring. They play like a rock/pop song, as if they had a verse - chorus - verse structure. The problem is that his verses are boring and repetitive.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think a lot of opera, especially Wagner, and Romantic-era opera, boring, because the music seems to be serving the action, and does not function effectively on its own.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> One man's "boring" is another man's zen...maybe it has something to do with those winters in Russia, the cold wind biting, the relentless snow, the interminable grey days...I gotta get that Kondrashin version...


All the Shostakovich works I mentioned leave me bored beyond belief.

If you want to feel terminally depressed, then I guess Shostakovich is your man.

His slow movement writing reminds me of a dull professor never changing his deadly monotonic presentation.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm listening to Shosty 8/Kondrashin on Youtube right now, and it's interesting. I can see how these kinds of endlessly convoluting harmonic progressions might become tedious after 2 hours, but you've got to realize, these people had given up all hope, all ambition. Stalin, long lines at the grocery store for 2-day old bread...
> 
> So, it's like a Schoepenhauerian version of zen, with none of the hope. Just sitting there, hungry, cold, and scared...


Well then he should have slipped a CD of the Eighth Symphony under the door of the Soviet Council Headquarters. Give them the message! I'm already depressed from living with incompetent parents for 20 years.
More sadness, I do not need!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Shostakovich doesn't made me sad; his music makes me feel like gathering an Army and invading Hungary.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mozart, Bach, Haydn, Handel, Vivaldi. In fact, anyone before Beethoven.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> I think a lot of opera, especially Wagner, and Romantic-era opera, boring, because the music seems to be serving the action, and does not function effectively on its own.


But isn't that the whole point of it??


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All of Wagner except for Die Walküre Act One and the entire Götterdämmerung.

Still, that's a day's worth of listening. :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A composer I find boring is Alfred Schnitkke but I find his contemporary Shostakovich much better.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One great thing about John Cage was his philosophy that ideally pushes one towards open mindedness. Bruckner is not boring if you know how to listen. Nor Shostakovich or Britten. Neither are pre Beethoven composers. I hope more time on talkclassical and with listening in general will guide people towards the realization that a great many composers really had something(s) very cool and individual to say. The landscape of 'greats' in your mind will hopefully be apt to shift around.

I was just blown away by a performance I heard of Bruckner's 8th live, as an aside.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> Dittersdorf and Stamitz
> I could be doing them a disservice.


You might be. Particularly _Johann_ Stamitz, who was a very innovative and clever composer at his best. Dittersdorf and Carl Stamitz are totally worth knowing about, understanding, and enjoying however it pleases you, but I don't fault you for having that reaction. J Stamitz though, is really in another class, and is also of an earlier generation. I prefer his music to Abel, of that similar generation. There is more wit and purposefulness going on, to my understanding.

Try this movement, and the ones following it and see what you think:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't find Sibelius too engaging either. I think he was trying too hard to write in a semi-minimalism style that wasn't really his natural voice.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't find Sibelius too engaging either. I think he was trying too hard to write in a semi-minimalism style that wasn't really his natural voice.


What makes you think that wasn't his natural voice?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about the mature semi-minimalist style of Sibelius and honestly like his earlier stuff more than most of the later pieces, but since there's quite a lot of music composed in similar style to early Sibelius I think it's good that he developed his own voice. And Sibelian "minimalism" I certainly find a lot more interesting than Glass-style repetitive minimalism.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning having an epiphany!! All of a sudden the music of Bruckner, Schubert and Liszt sounded terrific!!

Not boring at all!!!

I ordered the complete music of each composer!!! :clap:

APRIL FOOL!!! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! :devil:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Bach at his worst can be terribly boring and dry.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach "at his worst" is still better than a lot of others at their best. :lol::lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> You did not find Britten boring. You found one piece of music boring.
> 
> Standard? Made by the rule? Orthodox? Not the Britten I know. I'm not a big fan, but I've never doubted his individuality.
> 
> You need to listen to more Britten. Get back to us.


You are right. I too have found boring, or disliked, any bits of Britten that I have listened to, or played on my violin - but too true, I haven't listened to very many pieces. The trouble is, if you try a composer and find something boring, there's little incentive to continue.

Liking his Blackbird so much, I tried Messaien's Quartet for the End of Time, and gave up after about 20 minutes because I was so bored. I was really sorry - I so much *wanted* to appreciate Messaien.

 I don't think I have the capacity to listen to challenging composers, or long pieces, unless they're stuffed with tunes. 
It's not the composers' fault - it's mine.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> I don't think I have the capacity to listen to challenging composers, or long pieces, unless they're stuffed with tunes.
> It's not the composers' fault - it's mine.


Similarily it's not my fault that most of the STI audience want just funny & catchy thread titles and my more elaborated, epic, almost Wagnerian thread ideas consisting of several paragraphs of profound stupidity just don't get as much likes. That doesn't imply anything about their inherent value. It just means that most people have too short attention spans to appreciate the high level of craftmanship and ingenuity involved.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've often found that music I thought was boring became much more interesting when my angle of listening changed.

Some music I have thought was incurably shallow can suddenly seem fun when I'm in the right mood and setting for it.

Other music I've thought was too dense and ponderous has suddenly seemed different to me when I've been able to slow down and relax while listening.

Sometimes, hearing it in a better recording or on a better sound system can also make a world of difference.

I doubt if anyone sets out to write boring music. We might not individually be the right target audience for it, or we might simply have experienced it at an unsuitable time or place.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> What makes you think that wasn't his natural voice?


Just my intuition, compared with his earlier pieces as well.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't say there is a boring composer. Some works can be decent but to say a composer is completely boring... I am mostly uninterested by music composed after 1830-1840s but I can't say it is boring. It is just mid-late romantic and modern music has not much effect on me than baroque, classical and pre-romantic music.


----------



## mcaparula (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, I'm new here, and I'm going to offer my little opinion on this. Go ahead and destroy me....but I find Brahms' symphonies tiresomely boring. We all know Brahms: blah blah neo-classical this blah blah neo-classical that, but if you look at his countrymen at the time: What Wagner took from Schubert/Beethoven and bridged to Mahler and Strauss, where was Brahms during all of this? Some say he was a master at orchestrating. I say that Rimsky-Korsakov was light years ahead. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

mcaparula said:


> Okay, I'm new here, and I'm going to offer my little opinion on this. Go ahead and destroy me....but I find Brahms' symphonies tiresomely boring. We all know Brahms: blah blah neo-classical this blah blah neo-classical that, but if you look at his countrymen at the time: What Wagner took from Schubert/Beethoven and bridged to Mahler and Strauss, where was Brahms during all of this? Some say he was a master at orchestrating. I say that Rimsky-Korsakov was light years ahead. Anyway, just my opinion.


Fair point. Brahms was better with his chamber pieces than large scale orchestral/symphonic pieces.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Brahms was definitely a chamber composer first and foremost. His orchestration is like Beethoven's, purely 'functional'. I don't consider that a good excuse for making everything as forceful and heavy as possible and intentionally ignoring all the advances on the matter though. By the way, he was so conservative that he scored for natural horns! Sounds much better on period instruments. His best orchestral work, as orchestration is concerned, is probably the second piano concerto.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Brahms was definitely a chamber composer first and foremost. His orchestration is like Beethoven's, purely 'functional'. I don't consider that a good excuse for making everything as forceful and heavy as possible and intentionally ignoring all the advances on the matter though. By the way, he was so conservative that he scored for natural horns! Sounds much better on period instruments. His best orchestral work, as orchestration is concerned, is probably the second piano concerto.





ArtMusic said:


> Fair point. Brahms was better with his chamber pieces than large scale orchestral/symphonic pieces.


I highly disagree with both of you. His orchestration are nowhere near as bland as Schumann or Fauré for example and his fourth symphony is simply a masterpiece.


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

I find J Strauss to be uninteresting, even though I watch the Vienna Philharmonic New Year concert for its schlock value.


----------



## mcaparula (Apr 4, 2015)

Piwikiwi said:


> I highly disagree with both of you. His orchestration are nowhere near as bland as Schumann or Fauré for example and his fourth symphony is simply a masterpiece.


When studying Brahms' No. 4 in college I remember realizing there was much more interesting music (compositionally (spl?) speaking) going on in Russia, Norway, and Germany. That said, I love Brahms chamber music.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

For Brahms and Schoenberg Greatness = variations of the same thing heaped on top of each other in counterpoint.


----------



## JohnnyRotten (Aug 10, 2013)

The problem is that after a while it all starts to sound the same.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Much as I love Brahm's chamber music, I prefer his Symphonies, the Requiem and his late piano pieces. I agree with Piwikiwi's post (#69), except for the part about Schumann's orchestration being bland.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> A composer I find boring is Alfred Schnitkke but I find his contemporary Shostakovich much better.


I seem to be in the minority. I find Schnittke far more interesting. I still do like Shostakovich very much, but Schnittke just has a certain something.


----------



## vis756 (May 1, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> Bruckner. There is no nice way to say why, so I won't.


Regrettably I agree. The motets interesting are but the symphonies........


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The Shostakovich of Symphonies *8 *...


I remember you liking this piece. 

'Boring' is a difficult term to use, I think. For instance, I may not enjoy a lot of the music in Shostakovich's symphonies, but I rarely experience boredom when listening to them.

(Except for the 13th, lol).

(And I must say I find the mere idea of opera boring. Any and all opera ).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

mcaparula said:


> Okay, I'm new here, and I'm going to offer my little opinion on this. Go ahead and destroy me....but I find Brahms' symphonies tiresomely boring. We all know Brahms: blah blah neo-classical this blah blah neo-classical that, but if you look at his countrymen at the time: What Wagner took from Schubert/Beethoven and bridged to Mahler and Strauss, where was Brahms during all of this? Some say he was a master at orchestrating. I say that Rimsky-Korsakov was light years ahead. Anyway, just my opinion.


Me too! I like the concertos but the symphonies are something I haven't been able to get on with.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I find almost all of the early classic era to be boring, most especially J. C. Bach and the Mannheim school's formula of composing seemingly with nothing but melodies made from major triad notes. I'm sure there's more going on, but on first listen it just sounds tedious and predictable. I've heard people complain about the endless scales and sewing machine aspects of baroque music, but that's nothing compared to the Mannheim rocket and Alberti bass. Early classic was the minimalism of its day.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Boring? Debussy, Bruckner and Liszt.

Rounding up my usual suspects.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I find that people's tastes are more often boring than classical composers.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I find Erik Satie to be extremely boring, paltry, and his musical ideas to be completely worthless.

But that's exactly what he meant, so I enjoy it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> I remember you liking this piece.
> 
> 'Boring' is a difficult term to use, I think. For instance, I may not enjoy a lot of the music in Shostakovich's symphonies, but I rarely experience boredom when listening to them.
> 
> (*Except for the 13th*, lol).


It has a movement about waiting in line at the supermarket - how could that possibly be less than thrilling?


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

When I was a teenager most of classical music was boring to me. Not anymore. Some composers music is not my cup of tea now, but it is different matter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All those composers who wrote torture music for the Spanish Inquisition. Boring.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The Shostakovich of Symphonies 8 and 10 and Cello Concerto No. 2.


I enjoy your posts hpowders, I enjoy them a great deal but not this... this one makes me feel as though you have a bad recording or maybe you loved them once but after many years you have, shall we say "burnt out" on these great pieces.

I just need to point out when your wrong... 

now were you the same guy that kept bashing Scarlatti keyboard works on the harpsichord? :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> I enjoy your posts hpowders, I enjoy them a great deal but not this... this one makes me feel as though you have a bad recording or maybe you loved them once but after many years you have, shall we say "burnt out" on these great pieces.
> 
> I just need to point out when your wrong...
> 
> now were you the same guy that kept bashing Scarlatti keyboard works on the harpsichord? :devil:


The 8th is too long and morbid. The 10th doesn't register with me. I fell asleep during the second cello concerto-Heinrich Schiff. The 8th with Haitink/Concertgebouw and the 10th with Karajan/BPO.

Also one can enjoy someone's posts without agreeing with the content, so enjoy away!! 

I would only listen to Scarlatti on harpsichord, but after 3-4, I'm usually done.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Boring? Debussy, Bruckner and Liszt.
> 
> Rounding up my usual suspects.


 For many years I was not able to be with Bruckner. Than one day it just... happened. Some magical word was told or heard and mystery revealed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Elgar, except for the Violin Concerto and Enigma Variations which I both love. Otherwise, dullsville.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The cello concerto? ^ Dull?


----------



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

Mannheim symphonists (with the exception of Carl Stamitz), Early Haydn, Liszt, most of Scarlatti, Brahms, most everything after 1850 or before 1650. Any avant garde, pop, rap, etc. for the most part bores me to tears.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

It takes a lot to get me bored from music, but extremely minimalist pieces do the trick. A couple of dry accoustic sounds here and there; it just doesn't work for me. Maybe if it was put through a ton of processing, reverb and other effects I'd enjoy it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Nobody here has mentioned HIM yet: Beethoven.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I find James Taylor to be therapy for insomnia. Oh, we're talking classical. I find some of Debussy & Ravel (something about French composers?) a bit boring. I find the Schumann symphonies not so much boring as I do "messy" when it comes to the orchestration. I have never understood Horowitz's fascination with Scarlatti. A few others that don't come to mind right now.

V


----------

